# 2 GIK Acoustic 242s will be available?



## jackfish (Dec 27, 2006)

As many know I won the GIK Acoustic giveaway of a box of 2 Tri-Traps and a box of 3 242s. I am going to buy another box of 3 242s and a box of 2 244s. I'm wondering if I really need 6 of the 242s. The Tri-Traps will go in the front corners. With 4 242s at the first and secondary reflection points and the 244s in the rear corners do I really need the other 2 242s? I could sell them to someone here who can use them or should I try them behind my main speakers? I'll probably end up with another box of Tri-Traps to completely fill the front corners to the ceiling. That should about do it, wouldn't you think?

I hope Bryan chimes in here. Thanks all.

Jay


----------



## bpape (Sep 14, 2006)

Hi Jay.

Sounds like a good overall plan. How big is the room? There are several things you could do with the other 242's:

Center on the rear wall

Use behind your main speakers

3rd panel on each side wall for general decay control.

Bryan


----------



## jackfish (Dec 27, 2006)

My room is smallish, 10'2"x15'6", but dedicated to sound.

My main speakers (stacked double Large Advents) are 2'9" (center of speaker) from the side walls and 4'6" (front baffle of speaker) from the front wall. The listening location is 7'9" from the front baffle of the speakers. I am working on a drawing showing the location of the 2 doors (entry and closet), 2 windows and cast iron heating register (in a back corner).

I doubt I need more 242s on the side walls, so a front or back wall location is what I'll try.

Thanks for your time.

Jay


----------

